
Burning laptops and flooded homes: Courts find Amazon liable for faulty products - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/08/29/amazon-product-liability-losses/
======
greenyoda
Big discussion a couple of weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24174276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24174276)

